# REALLY fun



## Kazzy (Dec 23, 2008)

Post your scores afterward: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=704">http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=704</a><!-- m -->


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lv: 6.

Score: 15950

lol :mrgreen:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 23, 2008)

level 7
'score: 19485


----------



## hoosier (Dec 23, 2008)

level 7

20740


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 23, 2008)

6----15020


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 24, 2008)

ahh man a 4 is all for me!! must be getting old i guess!!


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 24, 2008)

lol it can get difficult, and addictive!


----------



## stainthedane (Dec 24, 2008)

lvl 6.


score: 16705
lets play again :mrgreen:


----------



## hoosier (Dec 24, 2008)

it gets really hard on level 8. i didnt loose a single life til then and then got dominated. :cry: 

score: 25790


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 20, 2009)

first try: 
16450---level 6

ill try some more later.


----------

